# Introduction - Virginia Elite Outdoors



## eddie griggs (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I'm new to the board... actually hadn't heard of it until recently; but looks like a good place to chat with people across the country about our shared passion.

Anyway.... my name is Eddie Griggs and I am co-owner of Virginia Elite Outdoors. We are a Fishing and Hunting Guide Service for the Old Dominion. I have been in the Guide business for 6 years now, mostly performing bass trips in our region and doing a little bit of turkey hunts as well. My partner Martin Hardy Jr. is one of the best hunters in the region... so we decided to join forces to provode an opportunity to take folks hunting and fishing and teach them what we've learned over many years and to offer these trips at a reasonable rate. To be honest... what set the wheels in motion is that we had a pretty bad experience with a hunting outfitter this past year and we knew that we have the land, the game, and the experience to do a better job than what those guys did. Since the start-up, we have aquired some of the best talent in the region to go with our experience and thats how we came up with the "Elite" name. We are very passionate about getting first time hunters and the youth involved and offer speacial rates for the kids.

So, check out our website and give us a call or email if your intrested in a hunting or fishing trip. We've got a lot of stuff going on now and may have some other opportunities for other states coming shortly.

All of the pictures on the website were taken of game that we have personally taken or clients have taken here in Virginia. 

Thanks and I look forward to participating in this forum in the future.

Eddie Griggs
**it wont let me post the link yet... but it's 3 w's vaeliteoutdoors and the dot com***

804-543-7168


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Eddie. Have fun here.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## trophyhunter20 (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## JezterVA (Jan 26, 2009)

Welcome. I'm currently living in King George.


----------



## eddie griggs (Mar 29, 2009)

we are based in Varina(just southeast of richmond - about 15min. from the airport). We have farms and acreage all around the state, we have some farms that we have managed for about 6 or 7 years and are spitting out some very nice deer...... but we also have farms where it's difficult to control the herd because the neighboring landowners are still very much if it's brown it's down & let clubs come in with hounds..... so that's why we have different pricing for the different farms. 

On the fishing side, I guide for bass on the Potomac, James/Chick, Lake Gaston, Buggs Island, and Lake Chesdin and we do catfish trips on the james.

Anyway... good to hear from you neighbor Check out the website and give us a call.

Eddie


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## SouthernOhio#9 (Oct 10, 2005)

:dancing: :welcomesign: :dancing:


----------

